# dubia roach escape



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

if any dubia roaches were to escape from my leos viv what is the likelyhood of some sort of infestation in my house occuring? i really want to feed them to her but really couldnt stand the thought of loose roaches in my place lol


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Although they may survive they will struggle to reproduce in our climate as they are a tropical roach 
Thats how I pursuaded my mum to have them in her house while im home from uni! Besides, they are very easy to contain....

Alister


----------



## onemanandhisfrog (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome thank you: victory:


----------

